# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Argument se isbali është haram(lëshimi i pantollonave përtej nyjeve të këmbëve).

## referi_1

ARGUMENTE SE ISBAL-i ËSHTË HARAM
                                                Bismilahirrahmanirrrahim 
                            Me emrin e Allahut bamirësit të përgjithshëm Mëshiruesit
                                                     DEFINICIONI I ISBALIT
  Nocioni ISBAL,don të thotë mbajtja e pantollonave (ose çfarë do veshje) e cila i kalon nyjet e këmbëve (shputave të këmbëve,qoft nga mendjemadhësia (kryelartësia),vetëadmirimi,mburrja,ngritja e vetes mbi të tjerët,ose për çfarëdoqoftë arsye tjetër që kundërshton sherijati.
  Sot shohim se kjo vepër me të madhe është përhapur midis atyre që i përshkruhen islamit dhe muslimanëve,bile edhe midis atyre që mundohen që ti përmbahen rregullave fetare.Për këtë arsye do të sjellim argumente për qëndrimin e drejtë sherijatik ndaj kësaj çështje.
                                                   STATUSI I MUSBILIT (ai që bënë isbal,pra me veshje tejkalon normat sherijatike,duke i tejkaluar mbulesën e nyjeve të këmbëve,shputave).
  Çështja është se si trajtohet kjo vepër në sherijat,pra a është hallall (e lejuar),mekruh (e urrejtur) ose haram (e ndaluar).
  Pasi për këtë vepër nuk ka tekst direkt nga Kurani për ndalimin e saj,por ka nga sunneti  i Profetit tonë,kurse Allahu na urdhëronë që ta ndjekim dhe pasojmë të Dërguarin e tij,dhe vetëm atë ta marrim si shembull dhe model në çdo sferë të jetës,për atë do të fillojmë me argumentet nga Kurani për domosdoshmërinë e ndjekjes dhe pasimit të të Dërguarit të Allahut,salallahu alejhi ue sel-lem,në çdo segment të jetës si gjat ibadetit,ahlakut (sjelljes) poashtu edhe në pamje të jashtme dhe veshje.
  Ka thënë Allahu i Lartësuar,Sunduesi i botërave :

 31. Thuaj (O Muhammed): Nëse vërtet e doni Allahun, atëherë më ndiqni mua (pranoni
Islamin, ndiqni Kuranin dhe Sunetin), Allahu do tju dojë ju dhe do tju falë juve gjynahet tuaja. Dhe Allahu është gjithnjë Falës i Madh, Mëshirëplotë.
32. Thuaj: Bindjuni Allahut dhe të Dërguarit (Muhammedit a.s.). Por në qoftë se ata
shmangen, atëherë Allahu nuk i do mohuesit.(Ali Imran)
  21. Tashmë padyshim që tek i Dërguari i Allahut (Muhammedi a.s.) ju keni një shembull mjaft të mirë për ta ndjekur, për atë që shpreson në (Takimin me) Allahun dhe në Ditën e Fundit dhe që e kujton Allahun shumë.(El-Ahzab)
 36. Kur Allahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij kanë vendosur për një çështje, nuk i takon asnjë besimtari dhe asnjë besimtareje që në vendimin e tyre të bëjnë ndonjë zgjidhje tjetër. Dhe kushdo që nuk i bindet Allahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij, padyshim që ka humbur në gabim të qartë.(El-Ahzab).
  65. Por jo, për Zotin tënd! Ata nuk janë besimtarë derisa të mos zgjedhin ty për të gjykuar në të gjitha mosmarrëveshjet mes tyre, derisa të mos mbetet në veten e tyre asnjë pikë kundërshtimi ndaj vendimeve të tua dhe derisa ti pranojnë ato (vendimet e tua) plotësisht të nënshtruar.(En-Nisa).
  80. Ai që i beson dhe i bindet të Dërguarit (Muhammedit a.s.), vërtet ai i ka besuar dhe i është bindur edhe Allahut, por për atë që shmanget, atëherë Ne nuk të kemi dërguar ty si roje e vëzhgues për ta.(En-Nisa).
   7.....Dhe çfarëdo që tju japë juve i Dërguari, atë merreni dhe çfarëdo që ai ua ndalon juve, hiqni dorë (prej saj) dhe kini frikë Allahun. Vërtet që Allahu është i Ashpër në  ndëshkim.(El-Hashr).
  3. As nuk flet ai nga dëshira (e vetë atij).
  4. Është vetëm Shpallje që i frymëzohet. (En-Nexhm).
  153. Dhe vërtet, kjo është Rruga Ime e Drejtë, kështu që ndiqeni atë dhe mos ndiqni rrugë të tjera pasi ato do tju ndajnë e tju largojnë nga Udha e Tij. Këtë jua ka urdhëruar Ai që të mund të bëheni Muttekinë (të përkushtuar në Besimin e Pastër Islam).(En-Am).
  71. Ai do tju drejtojë ju tek veprat e mira e të drejta dhe do tju falë juve gjynahet tuaja. Dhe kushdo që i bindet Allahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij (Muhammedit a.s.), me të vërtetë që ka arritur fitoren më të madhe (do të pranohet në Xhennetin e Begatshëm).
  (El-Ahzab).
  56. Dhe kryeni faljen e rregullt të përcaktuar ditore, jepni edhe Zekatin dhe bindjuni të Dërguarit, që të mëshiroheni.(En-Nur).
  132. Dhe bindjuni Allahut dhe të Dërguarit (Muhammedit a.s.) që të mund të mëshiroheni.(Alu-Imran).

                              ARGUMENTET NGA SUNNETI (HADITHI)

    Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre,r.a që i Dërguari i Allahut savs,ka thënë :Një gjë të cilën ua kam ndaluar,hiqni dor nga ajo menjiherë,kurse atë që ua kam lejuar-bëni sa ti keni mundësitë (Buhari dhe Muslim).
     Transmetohet nga Abdullah Ibn Amr ibn As,se i Dërguari i Allahut savs,ka thënë:Kërkush nga ju nuk ka besuar,përderisa dëshirat (pasionet) e juaja të mos pasojnë atë me çka kam ardhur unë.(Imam En-Nevevi në kolekcionin e 40 haditheve,thotë se është hasen-sahih dhe ndodhet në librin EL-HUXHXHE nga Ebul-Feth el-Magdisit).
     Ka thënë i Dërguari jonë savs,:Kush më nënshtrohet-i është  nënshtruar  Allahut,kurse kush nuk më nënshtrohet-ai nuk është bindur Allahut.(Muslimi dhe Et-Tirmidhi).
     Islami filloj me garibët (të vetmuarit) dhe përsëri do tu kthehet të vetmuarve,ashtu sikur ka filluar;atëherë përgëzime për të vetmuarit (tuba lil guraba).Ata janë që do të përmirësojnë kur të tjerët mbas meje e kan prishur. (Muslim dhe Et-Tirmidhi).
     Ai i cili e ringjall nji sunnet-do të shpërblehet me shpërblimin e të gjith atyre që e punojnë atë sunnet edhe pas tij,duke mos ju pakësuar aspak nga shpërblime e të tjerëve. (Et-Tirmidhi).
      Kush ringjall nji sunnet-ai mua më do,kush më do mua-do të jet me mua së bashku në Xhennet.(Et-Tirmidhi).
      Ai i cili nuk e ndjek sunnetin tim-nuk është nga un.(El-Buhari,Imam Ahmedi dhe En-Nesai).

                       SA ISHTE GJATËSIA E PANTOLlONAVE OSE MBULESËS E TË DËRGUARIT savs?
                       ARGUMENTI I PARË:
  Veshja e njeriut ma të mirë që ka hecur mbi sipërfaqen e tokës,Muhammedit savs,ka qenë gjithmon deri në mes të kërcirëve (mbi nyjet e këmbëve).(Imam Ahmedi dhe Tirmidhi).
                                 ARGUMENTI  I  DYTË:
  Uthman ibn Affani,r.a,thotë:Veshja e poshtme e të Dërguarit savs,i ka arritur deri në mesin e kërcirit të këmbëve .
   Mirëpo a e ka praktikuar vetëm ai këtë ose i ka urdhëruar edhe të tjerët që ta praktikojnë të njëjtën?
                                  ARGUMENTI I TRETË:
  Transmetohet nga Ubej Ibn Halid,r.a që ka thënë:Isha duke hecur kurse më shkonte zvarrë mbulesa ime.Dikush ma tërhoqi vërejtjen prapa mua :Ngrije mbulesën tënde!Kështu do ta ruash nga ndotja dhe më gjatë do të shkon.Un e ktheva kokën dhe e pash se ishte i Dërguari jonë,savs, dhe i thashë:Por ajo është nji mbulesë me vija të bardha dhe të zeza.Atëherë i Dërguari i Allahut savs,më tha:A nuk ke shembull te un?E pash atë dhe e vërejta se veshja e tij ishte e lishuar deri në mes të kërcirëve të këmbëve.
                                               ARGUMENTI I KATËRT:
  Transmetohet nga Ibn Mesudi,r.a,që ka thënë:I Dërguari i Allahut,savs,nuk i ka parë 10 gjëra...dhe midis tyre është edhe lëshimi i veshjes përtej nyjeve të këmbëve.(Imam Ahmedi dhe të tjerë).
                                                    ARGUMENTI I PESTË:
  Në nji rast kur i Dërguari i Allahut,savs, e ka parë nji njeri të cilit veshtja ja kishte kaluar nyjet e këmbëve,shpejtoj nga ai duke i thënë:Ngrihe veshjen tënde dhe frigohu Allahut!Kësaj njeriu ju përgjegj:Un jam Ahnaf (ai i cili ka thembra ose shputa jo stabile)....kurse i Dërguari i Allahut ja ktheu:Ngrihe veshjen tënde!Me të vërtetë çdo krijim i Allahut është i mirë.
   Pas kësaj këtë njeri më askush ndonjiher nuk e ka parë me veshje të gjatë,por veshja e tij gjithmon arrinte mesin e kërcireve.(Imam Ahmedi dhe të tjerët).
                                                      ARGUMENTI I GJASHTË:
  Ebu Umame r.a,thotë:Derisa ishim me të Dërguarin e Allahut savs,na ndiqte neve Amr bin Zerraha el-Ensari,r.a,kurse mbi të kishte nji mbulesë që i shkonte deri poshtë.I Dërguari i Allahut savs,filloj që ti kap veshjen e tij duke ju lutur Allahut me përulje:Un  jam robi Jot,biri i robit Tënd dhe robëreshës Tënde.
  O i Dërguar i Allahut,un jam nji njeri që kërcirët e këmbëve i kam të dobta.Këtij ju përgjejg i Dërguari i Allahut savs,:O Amr,Allahu çdo gjë e ka krijuar perfekt.!O Amr,Allahu nuk e don Musbilin (ai që lëshon pantollonat përfund nyjeve ose zogëzave të këbëve).(Et Taberani).
                                                     ARGUMENTI I SHTATË:
  I ka thënë i Dërguari i Allahut savs,ashabit të tij Sufjan Ibn Sehlit,r.a:O Sufjan Ibn Sehl!Mos e lësho veshjen tënde përfund nyjeve të këmbëve (shputave),sepse Allahu nuk i do musbilat(ai që bën isbal-lëshon veshjen përfund nyjeve të këmbëve).(Ibn Maxhe në sunnenin e tij).
                                                     ARGUMENTI I TETË:
  Ka thënë i Dërguari i Allhut savs,ashabit të tij Xhabir ibn Salimit.r.a:Dhe ruaju mir që veshja jote të mos kaloj nyjet e këmbëve,sepse ajo është VETËPËLQIM.Kurse Allahu nuk e don këtë.
                                                     ARGUMENTI I NËNTË:
  Çdo veshje që tejkalon nyjet e këmbëve,do të digjet në zjarr.(El-Buhari).
                                                     ARGUMENTI I DHJETË:
  Abdullah Ibn Umer r.a,thotë:Shkova që ta vizitoj të Dërguarin e Allahut savs,dhe i trokita në derë,kurse ai savs,pyeti:Kush është?
                     i thashë:Abdullahu.
                     Kësaj i Dërguari i Allahut savs,mu përgjegj:
                    Po të jesh Abdullah (rob i Allahut),atëherë ngrihe veshjen tënde!
                     Unë këtë e bëra,kurse ai më tha:
                      Edhe ma shum
                      Unë përsëri i ngrita,kurse ai më tha:
                       Edhe më
                     Kështu i kam ngritur teshat derisa ata nuk arrinin mesin e kërcirit.
                                                       ARGUMENTI I NJËBËDHJETË:
  Allahu i ka mallkuar meshkujt që u përngjajnë femrave dhe femrat që u përngjajnë meshkujve.(Ebu Davudi,Ibn Maxhe dhe të tjerë).
   Kur i dërguari i Allahut savs,ka thënë se ditën e gjykimit Allahu nuk do të shiqon atë person i cili e zgjat veshjen e tij sebeb të vetëpëlqimit (mendjemadhësisë),atëherë Ummu Seleme,radijallahu anha,e pyeti se çduhet të bëjnë gratë (femrat),atëherë i Dërguari i Allahut ju përgjejg se gratë duhet ta zgjatin veshjen e tyre (ta shtojnë) edhe nji pëllëmbë përfund këmbëve që të mos shihen këmbët).Kur Ummu Seleme tha se përsëri egziston mundësia që edhe atëherë këmbët mundet që të shihen (zbulohen),atëherë i Dërguari i Allahut savs,tha:Atëherë le ti zgjatin sa nji bërryl,dhe le të mos i shtojnë asaj. (Ebu Davudi,Nesai dhe  Maliku).
  Pra Allahu i ka mallkuar meshkujt që ju përngjajnë femrave dhe femrat që ju përngjajnë meshkujeve.Kush janë këto të mallkuarit???
  Pra sipas hadithit të lartëpërmendur se Profeti i ka urdhëruar meshkujt që ti ngrehin veshjet lart kurse,femrat i ka urdhëruar që ti lëshojnë veshjet poshtë.Pra meshkujt i ngrisin veshjet lart që të mos e hidhërojnë Allahun,kurse gratë e bëjnë të kundërtën,me këtë që tu nënshtrohen urdhërave të Allahut të Lartësuar.
  Por çka ndodh sot?Sot shiqojmë të kundërtën-pra i shiqojmë burrat se si i lishojnë pantollonat poshtë përtej kërcirit,kure gratë i ngrejnë poashtu përtej kërcirit,me këtë imitojnë njëri tjetrin,atë që Allahu e ka ndaluar dhe me këtë edhe fitojnë zemërimin e Allahut.
                                                        ARGUMENTI I DYMBËDHJETË:
  Kur Umer ibnu Hattabi,r.a,e pa nji njeri duke zvarritur veshjen,e thiri dhe e pyeti:Mos je ti me hajz (të përmuajshmet e femrave-menstruacione)?
  Njeriu në këtë pyeti:
  O sundues i besimdrejtëve,a ka mundësi burri të ket menstruacione?
  Atëherë Umeri e pyeti:
    Atëherë çka të ka shtyrë që ta zgjatish veshjen tënde?
  Pastaj Ummeri urdhëroj që ti sillet shpata,dhe pastaj e mbështoll veshjen e tij që e kishte të gjatë dhe ja preu mbi nyje.
                                                  ARGUMENTI I TREMBËDHJETË:
  Umeri r.a, ka thënë:Atij i cilit i zvarriten pantollonat përshkak të mendjemadhësisë,Allahu nuk do ta shiqon në ditën e gjykimit.(Ebu Davudi,En-Nesai dhe Tirmidhi).
                                                 ARGUMENTI I KATËRMBËDHEJTË:
  Kur Ummeri r.a,ishte i plagosur për vdekje,e vizitoj nji i i ri i cili mundoheshte që ta qetëson,kurse teshat i zvarriteshin.Umeri r.a,atëherë i tha:Ngrije veshjen tënde.Kjo do ta ruan atë nga ndytësirat kurse tye nga dënimi i Allahut. (Buhari dhe Muslim)
                                                  ARGUMENTI I PESËMBËDHJETË:
  Thotë i Dërguari i Allahut savs,:Allahu nuk do të shiqon në njeriun i cili e ka tërhjek veshjen etij sebeb mendjemadhësisë. (Buhari,Muslim dhe Ahmedi).
                                                  ARGUMENTI I GJASHTËBËDHJETË:
  Transmeton Ebu Dherri r.a, se ka thënë i Dërguari i Allahut savs:Me tre veta ditën e gjykimit Allahu nuk do të fol,as që do ti shiqon dhe as që do ti pastron,për ta ka pregatitur dënim të dhimbshëm,dhe këtë e përsësriti tri herë.Pastaj un i thash:Nuk digjuan për këtë edhe humbën!Kush janë këta persona, O i Dërguar i Allahut?
  Ai mu përgjegj:
  Musbili (ai që zgjat pantollonat),ai i cili punon me kamat dhe ai i cili e shet mallin e keq duke u betuar se është i mirë.(Muslimi,Ebu Davudi dhe të tjerë).
                                                  ARGUMENTE NGA FJALËT E DIJETARËVE:

1.Dijetarët e fikhut thonë:Çdo vepër që është përmendur në Kuran dhe Sunnet ku tërhiqet vërejtja me dënim (kërcënuse me dënim në dunja ose ahiret) trajtohet si gjynah i madh.Pra edhe kjo vepër ai i cili bënë isbal(lëshim),kjart tregon se për këtë ka dënim në ahiret.
 2.Është e njohur nji rregull nga usuli fikhut:Çdo gjë që urdhërohet është vaxhib,kurse çdo gjë që ndalohet është haram.Kurse ma lart kemi parë urdhërin për ngritjen e veshjes,kurse ndalohet lëshuarja e saj (isbali).
 3.Thotë hafidh Ibn Haxher El-Eskalani,autor i komenteve më të mira të përbledhjes të haditheve të Buhariut Fethul-Bari në komentin e haditheve për ata që i zvarritin teshat.
  Hadithi duhet të kuptohet bukavalisht për ata që i zvarritin teshat,pra rrobet që tejkalonë nyjen e këmbëve,me të vërtetë do të jenë në zjarrin e xhehennemit (edhe rrobat edhe këmbët së bashku),sikur qe rasti kur Allahu u premton pabesimtarëve zjarrin e xhehennemit:   98. Vërtet që ju (mosbesimtarë) dhe ata të cilët ju i adhuroni tash në vend të Allahut, jeni veçse lëndë djegëse për Xhehenemin dhe sigurisht që ju do të hyni në të.
(El-Enbija).
  4.Ibn Haxheri thotë:Isbali i përmendur në këto hadithe është mëkat i rëndë dhe serioz,nëse bëhet nga mendje madhësia dhe ngjajshëm..(Fethul-bari voll.10,f.263)
  5.Hafidh Edh-Dhehebi në veprën e tij të njohurEl Kebair(gjynahet e mëdha) mes tyre e përmend edhe lëshimin e teshave posht nyjeve si gjynah i madh me numër 54.
  6. Duke komentuar hadithin ku thotë se i Dërguari i Allahut savs,që nga dera e mbyllur ka këshilluar disa herë Abdulla Ibn Umerin,që ta ngren veshjen e tij  përmbi nyjet,disa dijetarë kanë thën:
  Vetë fakti i muxhizes të Profetit të Allahut se e ka ditur mbas dyerve të mshelura se çfarë veshje ka pasur Ibn Ummeri,kjo flet shum në veti për rëndësin dhe çështjen e isbalit.Se sikur të ishte nji punë më pak e rëndësishme,atëherë Xhibrili s.a,nuk do të zbriste dhe tja komunikonte këtë Profetit tonë.
  7.Ka thënë Ubade ibn Kurs:Ju bëni punë që në syt e juaja janë të parëndësishme,kurse në kohën e Profetit të Allahut savs,ata gjynahe konsideroheshin si shkatërrimtare .
  Kur këto fjalë të tij i ka ndigjuar Muhammed Ibn Sirini (prej Tabiinëve të mëdhenj) ka thënë:Un lëshimin e teshave posht nyjeve (isbalin) e konsideroj prej mëkateve shum të rënda,sebeb disa dëniveve që përmenden në hadithet e të Dërguarit të Allahut savs,që flasin mu për këtë temë.Njerëzit këtë e konsiderojnë si gjynah të vogël përshkak të injorancës së tyre dhe krenarisë të rrejtur.
   Pra edhe përskaj këtyre argumenteve nga Kurani,hadithi dhe fjalët e dijetarëve,që dëshmojnë për ndalesën e isbalit,guxon dikush  endej të gjej arsyetime për veprimet e tyre?
  Do të shohim se ka endej prej tyre që arsyetohen në ndonji mënyrë.
                                         PËRGJIGJE NDAJ ATYRE QË GJEJNË ARSYETIME PËR VEPRUESIN E ISBALIT.
  Të gjith ata që bëjnë isbal-musbilat(lëshojnë pantollonat përfund nyjeve të këmbëve) duke u munduar që  të gjejnë ndonji arsye do të shohim se përpjekjet e tyre janë të kota.Dhe poashtu edhe përpjekjet e tyre nuk janë të sinqerta duke dëshiruar me këtë lehtësime duke anashkaluar të vërtetën.
                                       SHUBUHATI (dyshimi) I TYRE I PARË:
  Ata ndër më kryeneqët (disa janë edhe imamë të bashkësisë (jo) islame) thojnë se kështu urdhëri as që ka në dinin islam dhe me këtë kanë bërë rrenë në Profetin tonë savs.
                                              SHUBUHATI I DYTË:
  Disa thojnë se ai rregull (urdhëresë) nuk vlenë për kohën tonë moderne.Këta shkojnë edhe më largë duke u tallur me urtësinë e kësaj ndalese dhe urdhërese nga Allahu azzevexhel duke u arsyetuar me budallallëqe në stilin:
  a).Ai urdhër ka vlejt vetëm për atë kohën e tyre,sespe myslimanët(arabët) atëherë kan jetuar nëpër shkretëtira,dhe ka qenë e domosdoshme ngritja e teshave që të ruhen nga pluhuri.
  E para sikur të ishte kjo e vërtetë  atëherë  i Dërguari i Allahut nuk do tju tërhjekte vërejtjen të parëve nga ashabët (që ishin edhe të parët edhe në xhahilijet) që ti ngrejnë pantollonat.Sepse ata edhe në xhahilijet kan qenë të parët e pasanikëve që janë ruajt nga pluhuri edhe përpara islamit.Pra sigurisht se qëllimi krysor nuk ka qenë kjo.Atëherë po i bjen se sot nuk ka nevoj për të sepse rrugët  jan asfaltuar dhe janë shtruar me kalldër ose mermer.Por sigurisht se nuk ka qenë ky qëllimi kryesor.
  b).Nuk mundemi që kët urdhëresë ta zbatojmë në kohën e sodit,sepse në çka do tu ngjanin muslimanët me këto lloj veshje?Edhe këta janë fjalë boshe të atyre që në kokat e tyre kan zënë vend idetë,stili dhe moda perendimore e krishterëve dhe çifutëve në atë masë që ua kan marr mendët.
  Disa bile shkojn edhe më larg me nënçmime sa që ato pantollona i quajnë si trefërtalka,ose për pantolonat e gjera i quajnë brekë,kurse nikabit të femrave e quajnë ombrell,lëvizjen e gishtit në teshehud e quajnë burgi,kurse ngritja e duarve si :fluturim..etj
  Muslimani duhet të jetë i vetëdijshëm se Allahu i Lartësuar,para se ta krijon dunjallëkun,e ka ditur se çka do të ndodh në të dhe se me çka do të ndeshen besimtarët,çfarë fitne dhe  sprova do ti kaplojnë besimtarët.
  Por përsëri na ka urdhëruar që ta ndjekim sunnetin e të Dërguarit savs,kurse na ka ndaluar që ti pasojmë pabesimtarët.
                                               SHUBUHATI I TRETË:
  Disa prej tyre arsyetohen se pantollonat e tyre nuk i lëshojnë  deri poshtë që ti tërhjekin ose ti zvaritin,por sa e kan kaluar zogun e këmbëve (nyjet).Me këtë dojnë të tregojnë se ndalesa e isbalit është vetëm për ata persona që i tërhjekin pantollonat zvarrë për toke,kurse mbulimi i nyjeve të këmbëve është e lejuar.
  Por për fat të mirë,shum kjart nga shum ajete ceket se e kemi detyrë dhe obligim që të pasojmë të Dërguarin tonë savs,nëse dojm që të jemi pasues dhe ti ngjajmë Profetit tonë  në çdo gjë.Kurse çdo lëshim i pantollonave përtej nyjeve të këmbëve,është në kundërshtim me sunnetin (rrugën) e të Dërguarit tonë savs.Dhe gati të gjith hadithet që i cekëm flasin për ndalesën e lëshuarjes (zgjatjes) të pantollonve përtej nyjeve   të këmbëve (zogut të këmbëve).Dhe sigurish se nëse pantollonat tërhiqen zvarrë për toke,atëherë ndalesa bëhet edhe ma e madhe dhe më e ashpër siç po duket nga kuptimi haditheve.
  Hafidh Edh-Dhehebi në El-Kebair(mëkatet e mëdha) pasi që në numrin 54 si mëkat të madh e ka llogarfitur lëshimin e pantollonave përtej zogut të këmbëve thotë:
  Kjo bela i ka kapur shumë njerëz,përveç atyre që Allahu ju është mëshiruar.Sot mundet të shiqoni njerëz se si veshja (pantollonat) e tyre ua kalojnë zogun e këmbëve,kurse disave ju zvarriten për tokë.Allahu na ruajt nga kjo bela. Pra kjo ka qen situata në kohën e tij,kurse sot sigurisht se është edhe ma keq.
                                                   SHUBUHATI I KATËRT:
  Shumica e njerëzve arsyetohen sot se isbalin nuk e bëjnë (i zgjatin pantolonat përtej zogut të këmbëve) nga mendjemadhësia (që të mburren me të,ose nga vetëpëlqimi).Dhe kjo shubhe njiherit është edhe shubuhati ma i njohur sot,ma i përhapur dhe ma i arsyetuar.
  Ata thuajnë:
  Kur i Dërguari i Allahut savs,tha se Allahu nuk do të shiqon në ditën e gjykimit në njeriun,pantollonat (veshja ose mbulesa)e të cilit zvarriten sebeb mendjemadhësisë,atëherë Ebu Bekri r.a i tha:
  O i Dërguari i Allahut,izari im (fundi i veshjes) ka njiher më bjen posht (më ikën)! Në këtë i Dërguari savs, ju përgjegj:
  Por ti nuk je njëri nga ata. (nga ata që e bëjnë me mendjemadhësi).
  Pra në këtë hadith ata gjejnë arsyetimet e tyre  duke u arsyetuar :Isbali është i ndaluar vetëm se nëse mbahet nga mendjemadhësia.
  Dhe me këtë thënje secili prej tyre e kan bërë isbalin hallall sebeb se nuk e bëjnë nga mendjemadhësia,me këtë ja lejojnë vetit mbajtjen e pantollonave që kurr dhe asnjiher më parë nuk i kan mbajtur pasuesit e të Dërguarit savs.
  Përkundrazi.Do të shohim më poshtë se hadithi është për ndalimin e isbalit në përgjithësi.
  a).Hadithi kjart skjaron se është detyrim për çdo musliman që të mos lejoj që tesha e tij të mos kaloj zogun e këmbës,dhe se ai (Ebu Bekri) duhet patjetër që ti ngren lart përbi nyjen dhe zogun e këmbëve (shputave),dhe të mos lejoj që ti bien ma posht,që njiherit ka qen edhe qëllimi dhe nijeti i Ebu Bekrit r.a.Sepse në hadithin e lartëpërmendur Ebu Bekri tha:
  Izari im ka njiher më bjen (më ikën) poshtë.,kurse në nji rivajet tjetër thotë :
  Nji anë e teshave të mija më ikin poshtë,por vetëm se kur jam i pavëmendëshëm (nuk kujtohem).
  Pra nuk ka kurfart dyshimi se kur Ebu Bekri është i vëmendëshëm,ai nuk lejon që izari (mbulesa e poshtme) ti ikën dhe ti tejkalon nyjet e shputave të këmbëve.
  Kurse në dallim nga praktika e shumicës sot është se lejojnë që pantollonat gjithmon tu tejkalojnë zogun e këmbëve dhe nuk mbajn llogari për këtë siç ka mbajtur llogari Ebu Bekri r.a.Pra duke e injoruar këtë fakt me gjakftohtësi dhe nuk i japin kurfar vlere dhe peshë që barem më së paku ka njiher të kujdesen për këtë  vepër dhe të mundohen ti ngjajnë Profetit savs.    
  b).A nuk e din këta faktin se ngritja e pantollonave është sunnet i të Dërguarit të Allahut savs,dhe poashtu edhe urdhëresë për pasuesit e tij?
 c)Nëse dikujt do ti lejoheshte që ti lishon pantollonat,me qëllim që këtë të mos e bënë nga mburrja ose mendjemadhësia ;atëherë ma shum merita për këtë ka  i Dërguari jonë savs,i cili kurr nuk ka menduar për mendje madhësi dhe ka qen i mbrojtur nga ai ves i keq,kurse edhe përskaj kësaj ai kurr dhe asnjiher nuk i ka lëshuar pantollonat përtej nyjeve të shputave të këmbëve,bile gjithmon i ka pasur ma lart deri në mes të kërcirit
  d).A nuk e din injorantët se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë se:Çdo lëshim i pantollonave përfund nyjeve të këmbëve është MENDJEMADHËSI,shiqo argumentin numër tetë.
  e).I Dërguari i Allahut savs,e dinte se Ibn Umeri nuk ishte mendje madh,por përsëri e urdhëroj që ti ngren pantollonat,sikur edhe tjerëve.
  f)Ebu Bekri edhe pse ka pasur arsyetime shëndetësore siç tregon Ibn Haxher el-Eskalani që ka thënë Aisha radijallahu anha :
  Ebu Bekri e ka pasur kurrizin të dalë,kështu që izari i tij nuk ka mundur ti qendron,e ka pasur të gjerë në mjedis dhe për këtë shpesh i ka ra.
  Poashtu Ibn Haxheri tregon prej Kajs Ibn Ebu Kasimit i cili thotë:
  E kam vizituar Ebu Bekrin dhe ai ishte nji person i dobët. (Fethul-Bari vëll 10,f. 255).
   Dihet me saktësi se sahabët shum e kan pasuar profetin në imtësira dhe poashtu kurrë nuk kan bërë isbal.
   Dhe poashtu dihet se sahabët kan qenë njerëzit ma të larguar prej kibrit (menjemadhësisë) dhe përsëri nuk bënë isbalin. 
  Dhe pas këtyre argumenteve kjart shihet se ai i cili endje këmbëngul në të vetën,a nuk është kjo kibri (mendjemadhësia)i tij?
  Thotë Allahu:
       22. Dhe kush bën padrejtësi më të madhe se ai të cilit i kujtohen Ajetet e Zotit të tij (provat, shenjat, treguesit, shpalljet e Allahut, Zotit të tij të Vërtetë) dhe pastaj u kthen shpinën atyre? Sigurisht që Ne do të marrim shpagim nga Muxhrimunët (kriminelët, mosbesimtarët, mëkatarët).(Es-Sexhde).
    Kurse i Dërguari i Allahut savs thotë:
  Nuk do ta ndiejn erën e xhennetit ai i cili në zemrën etij ka sa nji thërmi mendjemadhësi.Kurse dikush e pyeti:
   O i Dërguari i Allahut,a është mendjemadhësi nëse dikush nga ne vishet bukur?
    I Dërguari i Allhut savs,ju përgjegj:
  Jo.Allahu është i Bukur dhe e do të bukurën.Mendjemadhësia është rrefuzimi i të vërtetës dhe nënçmimi i njerëzve.(El-Bukhari).
     Dhe salavati dhe selami mbi të Dërguarin e fundit Muhammedin ibn Abdullahun,i cili ka thënë:
  Ai i cili nuk ndjek sunnetin tim - nuk është nga un.
  Njeriu do të jetë me atë që e don.
   Dhe duaja e jonë e fundit është : Faliminderimi i takon vetëm Allahut,Zotit të botave. 
                      Kjo vepër është nga  EBU AHMEDI,kurse përshtati EbuXhemal
                      Vërejte:Çdo kopjim,shumzim dhe shpërndarje e këtij materijali pa lejen e autorit,është shum e preferuar dhe e lavdëruar.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Ah vehabist e vehabist !!! 
Se ke fajin ti jo, e kan fajin ato qe te kane mesuar kete propagande!
Pik se pari me trego ti mua sinqerisht cfar lidhje ka gjetesia e pantallonave me besimin ne nje Zot ?!!!
A mendon ti se Zotit i intereson se si ti ose te tjeter i mbajne pantallonat a ?!!!  E vetmja gje qe i intereson Allahut eshte devotshmeria e besimtareve  ne din e iman dhe pantallonat ne asnjemenyre nuk tregojne dinin ose imanin e nje besimtari , e jo si i mbajme pantallonat.
Po si duket vehabistat e finansuar nga qeveria e shitur e Arabise Saudite mundohem me mish e me shpirt qe nje muslimani tia bejne jeten sa me te zeze duke zbuluan cdo lloj ndalesash te ndryshme dit per dite.
Po nejse ky eshte vetem mendimi i im ( dhe besoj shumic se muslimaneve qe nuk kan rene pre e propagandes suaj ). 

Nga ana tjeter ti zotni referi qe sjell keto shkrime ai tregon ketu popullit musliman pse profeti u tha muslimaneve qe ti mbajne veshtej e shkurtuara , dmth mbi nyjen e kembes. Per cfar arsyeje e dha kete urdher ne ate kohe , a na sqaron ose jo!!!

Nes e sqaron si duhet jam  i bindur se edhe ti do te kuptojsh qe ai urdher i eshte dedikuar vetem muslimaneve te asaj kohe e jo edhe neve sot.

GV_USA
Sben kjo, sben ajo, mos e ben kete, mos e ben ate

----------


## referi_1

gostivari :



> Nes e sqaron si duhet jam i bindur se edhe ti do te kuptojsh qe ai urdher i eshte dedikuar vetem muslimaneve te asaj kohe e jo edhe neve sot.


  Unë të solla nji libër me argumente për këtë çështje,bujrum dhe sill edhe ti diçka ndonji hadith,sepse mendimi jot nuk është argument por mendimit tënd i duhet dhe i mungon argumenti.
  Kështuqë propaganda janë fjalët e tua dhe jo argumentet e profetit.
  Nëse thua që këto fjalë të profetit janë propagandë,atëherë bënë kufr të përgënjeshtrimit dhe mohimit,sepse je tue i përgënjeshtruar argumentet e Profetit dhe i mohon ata,dhe dihet se çka është hukmi i islamit për këta persona.
  Për këta persona Allahu thotë :



> 32. Thuaj: Bindjuni Allahut dhe të Dërguarit (Muhammedit a.s.). Por në qoftë se ata shmangen, atëherë Allahu nuk i do mohuesit.(Ali Imran)


 


> 36. Kur Allahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij kanë vendosur për një çështje, nuk i takon asnjë besimtari dhe asnjë besimtareje që në vendimin e tyre të bëjnë ndonjë zgjidhje tjetër. Dhe kushdo që nuk i bindet Allahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij, padyshim që ka humbur në gabim të qartë.(El-Ahzab).


 


> 7.....Dhe çfarëdo që tju japë juve i Dërguari, atë merreni dhe çfarëdo që ai ua ndalon juve, hiqni dorë (prej saj) dhe kini frikë Allahun.


   Më vjen keq që i ke bërë të gjith këto postime dhe endej nuk ke mësuar sendet bazike nga feja.Por për këtë  besimi është dhurat dhe ja jep kuj të don Ai dhe jo secili e meriton këtë dhuratë.Pra po shihet kjartë se ke dal këtu që ti pengojsh njerëzit në fen e tyre duke ju hedhur shubuhate,sepse ai që kundëtshton sjell edhe argumente kurse ti argumente nuk sjell dhe kështu e bënë islamin simbas llogjikës tënde ...Thotë Porfeti një nji hadith që përmend el-Bejheki dhe nga Ibn Abbasi : 
  ''Nëse njerëzve u jepet ajo që kërkojnë (përshkak të thënjeve të tyre të pabaza)-atëherë njerëzit do të kërkonin jetërat dhe pasurit e njerëzve,për këtë shkak ai i cili ankohet e ka detyrë që të sjell argumnet,ose le të betohet..'' (El-Minhaxh,prej En-Nevevit,Kitabul-Ekdije'').



> 35. Vërtet se kur iu tha atyre: La ilahe il-la Allah! (Nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër të merituar përveç Allahut), ata u frynë me krenari (duke e mohuar atë).
> 36. Dhe thanë (e thonë): A ti braktisim zotat tanë të adhuruar për shkak të një gënjeshtari të çmendur?(Es-Saffat)

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> gostivari :
> 
>   Unë të solla nji libër me argumente për këtë çështje,bujrum dhe sill edhe ti diçka ndonji hadith,sepse mendimi jot nuk është argument por mendimit tënd i duhet dhe i mungon argumenti.
>   Kështuqë propaganda janë fjalët e tua dhe jo argumentet e profetit.
>   Nëse thua që këto fjalë të profetit janë propagandë,atëherë bënë kufr të përgënjeshtrimit dhe mohimit,sepse je tue i përgënjeshtruar argumentet e Profetit dhe i mohon ata,dhe dihet se çka është hukmi i islamit për këta persona.
>   Për këta persona Allahu thotë :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arsyeja pse profeti e dha ate urdher ne ate kohe kishte te bej me pastertine e rrugeve, andaj qe veshjet mos ndoten, qe te mos perlyen u tha muslimaneve mbi nujen e kembeve.

Sot rruget jane te pasterta, te asfaltuare dhe moderne ashtu qe ky urdher nuk vlen per ditet e sotme.
Dhe nese une gaboj , urdhero dhe me ttrego ti se per cfar arsyeje e dha profeti ate urdher. 
Edhe dicka ne ate kohe njerezit nuk kane pasur kepuce dhe pantallona okay, njerezit ne ate kohe kane ecur me opinga dhe me fustanela, ashtu qe ai urdher ka qene i sjellur per veshjen e atyre e jo per veshjen e sotme moderne.

GV_USA

----------


## referi_1

Gostivari :



> Arsyeja pse profeti e dha ate urdher ne ate kohe kishte te bej me pastertine e rrugeve, andaj qe veshjet mos ndoten, qe te mos perlyen u tha muslimaneve mbi nujen e kembeve.
> Sot rruget jane te pasterta, te asfaltuare dhe moderne ashtu qe ky urdher nuk vlen per ditet e sotme.
> Dhe nese une gaboj , urdhero dhe me ttrego ti se per cfar arsyeje e dha profeti ate urdher. 
> Edhe dicka ne ate kohe njerezit nuk kane pasur kepuce dhe pantallona okay, njerezit ne ate kohe kane ecur me opinga dhe me fustanela, ashtu qe ai urdher ka qene i sjellur per veshjen e atyre e jo per veshjen e sotme moderne.


  Nuk i ke lexuar postimin deri në fund se mu aty është edhe përgjegjja për këtë shubuhatin tënd dhe të shumicës,pra ja edhe njiher përgjigjje ndaj shubuhatit tënd :



> SHUBUHATI I DYTË:
> Disa thojnë se ai rregull (urdhëresë) nuk vlenë për kohën tonë moderne.Këta shkojnë edhe më largë duke u tallur me urtësinë e kësaj ndalese dhe urdhërese nga Allahu azzevexhel duke u arsyetuar me budallallëqe në stilin:
> a).Ai urdhër ka vlejt vetëm për atë kohën e tyre,sespe myslimanët(arabët) atëherë kan jetuar nëpër shkretëtira,dhe ka qenë e domosdoshme ngritja e teshave që të ruhen nga pluhuri.
> E para sikur të ishte kjo e vërtetë atëherë i Dërguari i Allahut nuk do tju tërhjekte vërejtjen të parëve nga ashabët (që ishin edhe të parët edhe në xhahilijet) që ti ngrejnë pantollonat.Sepse ata edhe në xhahilijet kan qenë të parët e pasanikëve që janë ruajt nga pluhuri edhe përpara islamit.Pra sigurisht se qëllimi krysor nuk ka qenë kjo.Atëherë po i bjen se sot nuk ka nevoj për të sepse rrugët jan asfaltuar dhe janë shtruar me kalldër ose mermer.Por sigurisht se nuk ka qenë ky qëllimi kryesor.
> b).Nuk mundemi që kët urdhëresë ta zbatojmë në kohën e sodit,sepse në çka do tu ngjanin muslimanët me këto lloj veshje?Edhe këta janë fjalë boshe të atyre që në kokat e tyre kan zënë vend idetë,stili dhe moda perendimore e krishterëve dhe çifutëve në atë masë që ua kan marr mendët.
> Disa bile shkojn edhe më larg me nënçmime sa që ato pantollona i quajnë si trefërtalka,ose për pantolonat e gjera i quajnë brekë,kurse nikabit të femrave e quajnë ombrell,lëvizjen e gishtit në teshehud e quajnë burgi,kurse ngritja e duarve si :fluturim..etj
> Muslimani duhet të jetë i vetëdijshëm se Allahu i Lartësuar,para se ta krijon dunjallëkun,e ka ditur se çka do të ndodh në të dhe se me çka do të ndeshen besimtarët,çfarë fitne dhe sprova do ti kaplojnë besimtarët.
> Por përsëri na ka urdhëruar që ta ndjekim sunnetin e të Dërguarit savs,kurse na ka ndaluar që ti pasojmë pabesimtarët.
>        22. Dhe kush bën padrejtësi më të madhe se ai të cilit i kujtohen Ajetet e Zotit të tij (provat, shenjat, treguesit, shpalljet e Allahut, Zotit të tij të Vërtetë) dhe pastaj u kthen shpinën atyre? Sigurisht që Ne do të marrim shpagim nga Muxhrimunët (kriminelët, mosbesimtarët, mëkatarët).(Es-Sexhde).
> ...


  Kurse ti përsëri vazhdon dhe këmbëngul me logjikën tënde...

----------


## rapsod

OHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU Plasen pantallonat!

Po shko ore Refer djali thuaj ndonje gje me interesante se ka 15 vjet qe eshte mbyllur ky muhabet.

Pastaj me thua qe nuk imiton askend, po ti copy/paste ke bere ketu me gjith ate imitacion sa qe edhe ndonje fjale e ndyre te ishte shkruar ti nuk do ta kishe vene re dhe do ta hidhje ne kete teme.

Allahu te rujt!

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Gostivari :
> 
>   Nuk i ke lexuar postimin deri në fund se mu aty është edhe përgjegjja për këtë shubuhatin tënd dhe të shumicës,pra ja edhe njiher përgjigjje ndaj shubuhatit tënd :
> 
>   Kurse ti përsëri vazhdon dhe këmbëngul me logjikën tënde...


Une vazhdoj me qendrimin tim dhe ti vazhdon me qendrimin tend.
Une nje pyetje kam per ty dhe urdhero dhe me jep pergjigje!
Cfar roli luajne pantallonat sa i perket detotshmerise se nje muslimani ndaj Allahut 

GV_USA?!!!

----------


## paridi26

> Une vazhdoj me qendrimin tim dhe ti vazhdon me qendrimin tend.
> Une nje pyetje kam per ty dhe urdhero dhe me jep pergjigje!
> Cfar roli luajne pantallonat sa i perket detotshmerise se nje muslimani ndaj Allahut 
> 
> GV_USA?!!!


thot Allahu azze ue xhele 


Thuaj"bindjuni Allahut dhe bindjuni te derguarit"  .shkurtimi i pantallonave eshte urdher nga i derguari ,por kjo vlen vetem per ata qe pervetsojne kete ajet 

thuaj (o Muhamed) nese jeni qe e doni Allahun ,me ndiqni mua(muhamedin)do tju doj Allahu dhe do  tua fale mekatet tuaja ,vertet qe Allahu eshte gafurr rrahim.


te don Allahu nese ndjek urdhrat e tij dhe te derguarit te tij.

thot Allahu teala 

hyni ne fe plotesisht 

thot Allahu teala 

nga ajo qe i derguari ju ka ndaluar qendroni larg prej saj 


Umeri pasi u ther  pa nje djale me rrobe te gjat e ngriti koken dhe ju drejtua djalit dhe i tha "o djalosh ngriji rrobat.

asnje sahab nuk i ka mbajt rrobat e gjata 

asnje dijetar nuki ka mbajt rrobat e gjata 

asnje njeri qe e don vertet sunetin e resulit nuk i mban rrobat e gjata


thot Allahu teala 


Sot un persosa per ju fen tuaj,plotesova ndaj jush dhuntin time ,dhe jam i kenaqur me per ju me islamin per fe.


thot resuli alejhi selam 

ai sjell ne kete fe diçka qe nuk eshte prej saj  ajo eshte e refuzuar


nuk kemi nevoj te na vijn gostivara e varrezaxhi te na mesojne fen ton

----------


## shq_mussl

bolni  ma ,  se  e keni bere  fene  islame uk!pejgamberi Muhamed a.s na ka porositur qe  mos tua prezentojm fene te tjereve ashtu kujt si i  teket . jo pantollonoat  jo  kjo  jo  ajo e ku ta di une . 

e ti  zotri  cka te pengojn  nese vin gostivara  etj  , ti  nese mundesh  duhet ti bindesh e jo  te  hash pa lidhje , sepse  edhe ti vet se din se cfare ke shkruar . thot  ki  thot  ai  ,  o ti njeri  trgo  se  nga  kush  i ke  mare  kete  qe  po  shkruan  ketu  ku i ke lexuar jo  vetem  thot thot a mos ta thot mendja  jote.

----------


## paridi26

> bolni  ma ,  se  e keni bere  fene  islame uk!pejgamberi Muhamed a.s na ka porositur qe  mos tua prezentojm fene te tjereve ashtu kujt si i  teket . jo pantollonoat  jo  kjo  jo  ajo e ku ta di une . 
> 
> e ti  zotri  cka te pengojn  nese vin gostivara  etj  , ti  nese mundesh  duhet ti bindesh e jo  te  hash pa lidhje , sepse  edhe ti vet se din se cfare ke shkruar . thot  ki  thot  ai  ,  o ti njeri  trgo  se  nga  kush  i ke  mare  kete  qe  po  shkruan  ketu  ku i ke lexuar jo  vetem  thot thot a mos ta thot mendja  jote.


jan ajete kurani dhe hadithe sahih  

po çte bej un qe nuk dini me shum se dy ajete dhe nje hadith dhe pastaj jepni fetva

----------


## shq_mussl

> jan ajete kurani dhe hadithe sahih  
> 
> po çte bej un qe nuk dini me shum se dy ajete dhe nje hadith dhe pastaj jepni fetva


me  fal  po  une  nuk jap fetva sepse  nuk  jam  dijetar .sepse  une  nuk  e di  por  vetem ALL-LLAHU E DIN ME SE MIRI . 

PO  TI  ZOTRI  I  NDERUAR  ME  TREGO  AJETIN  KURANOR  PER  PANTALLONAT????  

jam  tuj  prit  !!!  hadithe  mos  me  sill sepse  si  dihet  sa  eshte  e sakte ....

----------


## referi_1

> shq_mussl bolni ma , se e keni bere fene islame uk!pejgamberi Muhamed a.s na ka porositur qe mos tua prezentojm fene te tjereve ashtu kujt si i teket . jo pantollonoat jo kjo jo ajo e ku ta di une . 
> 
> e ti zotri cka te pengojn nese vin gostivara etj , ti nese mundesh duhet ti bindesh e jo te hash pa lidhje , sepse edhe ti vet se din se cfare ke shkruar . thot ki thot ai , o ti njeri trgo se nga kush i ke mare kete qe po shkruan ketu ku i ke lexuar jo vetem thot thot a mos ta thot mendja jote.


   PSe po bën panik ore insan,pse po e alarmon kaq shum situatën?Ti nëse i thua vetit musliman nuk guxon më së paku të kundërshtojsh profetin tënd,(nëse me gjith mend i thua që e ke profet).
  Ne kur nuk mundet të pajtohemi në këto gjera të fesë,si do të pajtohemi në gjerat që janë edhe ma shum esenciale?



> ti zotri cka te pengojn nese vin gostivara


   ne nuk na pengon se vin këtu gostivari,të mirëseardhur janë edhe krejt tetova,por na pengon ajo se gostivari fol por nuk na sjell argumente që të na bind.Pra nëse fol dikush le të bjen ndonji argument,hadith ose ndonji thënje të ndonji dijetari..sepse ky është forum islam ku për baz i kemi Kur'anin,hadithin dhe thënjet e dijetarëve..



> o ti njeri trgo se nga kush i ke mare kete qe po shkruan ketu ku i ke lexuar jo vetem thot thot a mos ta thot mendja jote.


   Unë kam treguar burimin gati e të gjith atyre thënjeve,ti nëse je i zoti kundërshtoi me ndonji argument dhe mos fol nga fiqiri jot..

----------


## shq_mussl

> Unë kam treguar burimin gati e të gjith atyre thënjeve,ti nëse je i zoti kundërshtoi me ndonji argument dhe mos fol nga fiqiri jot..


ti  kurgje ske  treguar asnje pik  burimi ,  dhe  une  po  ti  solla  argumentet kam  frike se  nuk  do  hish  kure  ne  kete  forum .  prandaj  prap  ju  them mos  folni kot  palidhje  se  nuk  e dini  cka  folni  sepse  kjo  qe  thoni  se  eshte  farz  e keni  gabim besoj  se  u  kuptum .  

si  duket  i  bie  qe  na  kure  te  mos  hipim  neper  makina  e  autobusa  e  aeroplana   eku  ta di  une  . i  bie  qe  te udhetojme  me deve  ose  me kali o  FIQIRI... :Lulja3:

----------


## referi_1

Shq_mussl :



> PO TI ZOTRI I NDERUAR ME TREGO AJETIN KURANOR PER PANTALLONAT????


   Po të shkonin simbas kësaj llogjike atëher edhe ata që ndjellin hashashin ose pin duhanin do të thonin se pse duhani ose opijuni janë ndaluar kur për të nuk ka ajete kur'anore që i ndalojnë këta?Bile nuk di që ka edhe ndonji hadith për këto me sa di un.Atëherë çka do të bënim ne?Pastaj në kur'an nuk ka shum dispozita tjera si për namazin,agjerimin,haxhin..etj
   Por Allahu gjithsesi na porosit :



> 3. As nuk flet ai nga dëshira (e vetë atij).
> 4. Është vetëm Shpallje që i frymëzohet. (En-Nexhm).


   Pra të gjith dijetarët janë unanim që hadithi (fjalët e profetit jashta ajeteve kur'anore )janë shpallje.

----------


## rapsod

> thot Allahu azze ue xhele 
> 
> 
> Thuaj"bindjuni Allahut dhe bindjuni te derguarit"  .shkurtimi i pantallonave eshte urdher nga i derguari ,por kjo vlen vetem per ata qe pervetsojne kete ajet 
> 
> thuaj (o Muhamed) nese jeni qe e doni Allahun ,me ndiqni mua(muhamedin)do tju doj Allahu dhe do  tua fale mekatet tuaja ,vertet qe Allahu eshte gafurr rrahim.
> 
> 
> te don Allahu nese ndjek urdhrat e tij dhe te derguarit te tij.
> ...


Po ku e din ti se cka eshte urdhri i Muhamedit s.a.v.s.,...menyra urdherore ne gramatike ashtu si ne gjuhe te tjera nuk shpreh vetem urdher por edhe deshire,...nese te gjitha urdherat e Muhamedit s.a.v.s. do te ishin vaxhib sic pretendohet prej jush atehere ma sqaro pak hadithin: "Askush te mos e fale namazin e iqindise vetem se tek Beni Kurjdha"!!! (la jusalijenne ehadekum el-asr il'la fi beni kurjedha) tek folja "jusal'lijenne" nuni ne fund eshte me teshdid qe e perforcon urdhrin me shume se ne hadithin e pantallonave. Ngjarja ka ndodhur dhe sahabet gjate rruges i zuri namazi i iqindise. Nje pjese u ndalen dhe falen namazin nje pjese shkuan deri tek Beni Kurejdha.
Pyetje: A e kundershtuan urdhrin e Muhamedit s.a.v.s. sahabet qe e falen namazin ne rruge e jo tek Beni Kurejdha?

ti ke thene:



> asnje njeri qe e don vertet sunetin e resulit nuk i mban rrobat e gjata


Pra eshte Sunnet dhe jo vazhib.

ti sjell ajetin Kur'anor:



> Sot un persosa per ju fen tuaj,plotesova ndaj jush dhuntin time ,dhe jam i kenaqur me per ju me islamin per fe


Po Umeri i cili e beri namazin e Teravive me xhemat?

ti ke thene:



> ai sjell ne kete fe diçka qe nuk eshte prej saj  ajo eshte e refuzuar


Ne te vertete hadithi i Aishes eshte: "*Kush ben nje risi ne kete fe qe nuk eshte prej saj ajo eshte e refuzuar*"
Çfare do te thote fjala: "*Nuk eshte prej saj*"?
Pergjigje: *qe nuk pajtohet me fene*!
Sepse fjalia eshte ne mohore edhe nje here: "*Kush ben nje risi ne kete fe qe nuk eshte prej saj ajo eshte e refuzuar*"
Atehere kjo do te thote: "_Kush ben nje risi ne kete fe qe eshte prej saj atehere ajo eshte e pranuar_"
Dhe kjo bashkerendohet me hadithin tjeter: "*Kush ben ne Islam nje sunet te mire......*(deri ne fund) *dhe Kush ben ne Islam nje sunet te keq....*(deri ne fund)"
Pra ne te gjitha kuptimet qe lartpermendem dalim ne konkluzionin se ka dy risi: I mire dhe i keq, kete mendim ka edhe *Imam Neveviju* i cili e ka konfirmuar ne Parathenien e librit *Er-Reudah*
Me kete ide eshte edhe Imam Shafiu.

Prandaj mos bej pazare me fene dhe me Pantallonat!!!

----------


## Aerial

Pershendetje bashkeforumsa, 

Gostivari usa, pergezime per racionalitetin qe tregon ne tema te caktuara. Je nje musliman komplet dhe bashkekohor, duke mos ik fare nga feja. Pergezime edhe per guximin qe ke me bashkebisedu me njerez - bisha, sic po na tregojne se jan disa ketu.

O shqiptar, po cili Zot ore e krijoj kete bote dhe ti krijoj ato kembe te shtremta per me i majt pantollat deri ne zogun e kembes? A u linde me pantolla deri ne zog te kembes, apo nje dite prej ditesh, perderisa ishe duke vujt per nje femer shkove ne xhami e degjove nje hoxhe katuni qe kishte marr pare prej arabve duke fol per kete teme, dhe ti e perqafove? 

Te lutem, na sjell nje argument logjik, etik, moral, te arsyeshem, estetik - pa marre parasysh, se cka ka lidhje pantollat me qene deri ne zog, kur ne krejt boten eshte pothuajse protokoll te jene deri tek fundi i kembes? Sot ne cdo pune zyrtare njerezit veshin kemisha e setra, e do te vazhdojne edhe per shume mot, a mos eshte haram edhe ajo? Eshte haram sepse keshtu ka thene hoxha i katunit... po ti ne fe oj viktime e dashur munesh me gjet sadush sene qe don me i pershtat sipas qejfit tend (apo te atyre qe te pagujn).

Keto sene tek ne ne Kosove jan pas luftes, a jane prej Serbise apo ndonje ceshtje tjeter politike, mbetet me u pa...

----------


## paridi26

> Po ku e din ti se cka eshte urdhri i Muhamedit s.a.v.s.,...menyra urdherore ne gramatike ashtu si ne gjuhe te tjera nuk shpreh vetem urdher por edhe deshire,...nese te gjitha urdherat e Muhamedit s.a.v.s. do te ishin vaxhib sic pretendohet prej jush atehere ma sqaro pak hadithin: "Askush te mos e fale namazin e iqindise vetem se tek Beni Kurjdha"!!! (la jusalijenne ehadekum el-asr il'la fi beni kurjedha) tek folja "jusal'lijenne" nuni ne fund eshte me teshdid qe e perforcon urdhrin me shume se ne hadithin e pantallonave. Ngjarja ka ndodhur dhe sahabet gjate rruges i zuri namazi i iqindise. Nje pjese u ndalen dhe falen namazin nje pjese shkuan deri tek Beni Kurejdha.
> Pyetje: A e kundershtuan urdhrin e Muhamedit s.a.v.s. sahabet qe e falen namazin ne rruge e jo tek Beni Kurejdha?



po genjen o vellezer ky genjeshtar .kurrsesi nuk ishin te ketij mendimi keta dy dijetar.

edhe njehere ka thene resuli alejhi selam 


punet me te keqija jan ato te shpikura ne fe,çdo shpikje ne fe eshte bidat,çdo bidat eshte humbje,dhe çdo humbje e ka perfundimin ne zjarr.


lus Allahun qed te mos mashtrrohet kurrkush nga genjeshtaret bidatçi

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> po genjen o vellezer ky genjeshtar .kurrsesi nuk ishin te ketij mendimi keta dy dijetar.
> 
> edhe njehere ka thene resuli alejhi selam 
> 
> 
> punet me te keqija jan ato te shpikura ne fe,çdo shpikje ne fe eshte bidat,çdo bidat eshte humbje,dhe çdo humbje e ka perfundimin ne zjarr.
> 
> 
> lus Allahun qed te mos mashtrrohet kurrkush nga genjeshtaret bidatçi


Une e kam nje pyetje per ty ?

Me beri pershtypje qe kjo qe the ti se cdo risi(bidad) eshte lajthitje dhe cdo ljathitje te con zjarr.

A je i sigurt ce cdo bidad te con ne lajthitje ?

Nese me thua qe po cdo bidad te con ne lajthitje ather do ta bej nje pyetje ty, por se pari dua kete pergjigje...

----------


## referi_1

Thotë imam el-Berbehari :
   ''Kur të tregohet bidati i nji personi,ruaju atij,sepse atë çka e fsheh ai është ma e rrezikshme se atë që ai e paraqet haptazi.'' (Sherh es-sunneh 148).
   Rapsod :



> Ne te vertete hadithi i Aishes eshte: "Kush ben nje risi ne kete fe qe nuk eshte prej saj ajo eshte e refuzuar"
> Çfare do te thote fjala: "Nuk eshte prej saj"?
> Pergjigje: qe nuk pajtohet me fene!
> Sepse fjalia eshte ne mohore edhe nje here: "Kush ben nje risi ne kete fe qe nuk eshte prej saj ajo eshte e refuzuar"
> Atehere kjo do te thote: "Kush ben nje risi ne kete fe qe eshte prej saj atehere ajo eshte e pranuar"
> Dhe kjo bashkerendohet me hadithin tjeter: "Kush ben ne Islam nje sunet te mire......(deri ne fund) dhe Kush ben ne Islam nje sunet te keq....(deri ne fund)"
> Pra ne te gjitha kuptimet qe lartpermendem dalim ne konkluzionin se ka dy risi: I mire dhe i keq, kete mendim ka edhe Imam Neveviju i cili e ka konfirmuar ne Parathenien e librit Er-Reudah
> Me kete ide eshte edhe Imam Shafiu.


  Sa i përket asaj që ka ndodhur nga disa prej Selefit në të shpallurit e tyre të disa bidateve si të mira, atëherë kjo ka të bëjë me bidatin në kuptimin gjuhësor, e jo në atë Sheriatik. Dhe nga këto është thënia e Umerit (radiallahu anhu) kur ai i mblodhi njerëzit për namazin e Ramazanit pas Imamit(ai jep arsye për këtë se pse kjo është kështu, por këto tashmë janë përmendur në artikujt tjerë, dhe disa prej tyre edhe mësipër, ashtu që sdo ti përsëris ato)

Dhe prej tyre: ezani i Xhumasë që është shtuar prej Uthmanit për shkak të nevojës së njerëzve. Është transmetuar nga Ibn Umeri të ketë thënë se kjo ishte bidat. Ndoshta ai ka menduar atë që babai i tij e ka menduar ne lidhje me namazin gjatë muajit të Ramazanit.

Dhe prej tyre: mbledhja e Mus-hafit në një libërdhe pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) urdhëronte që shpallja të shkruhej dhe ska dallim në këtë në mes të shkruarit atë ndaras apo si një përmbledhje, më saktë, një përmbledhje ka më shumë dobi(duke përmendur shembuj të tjerë)

Ebu Nuejm transmeton me zinxhir të transmetimit nga Ibrahim ibn Xhunejd i cili tha: Kam dëgjuar esh-Shafiun (rahimehullah) duke thënë: bidati është dy llojesh Dhe ai mbështetej në thënien e Umerit (radiallahu anhu), sa bidat i mirë që është kjo dhe domethënia e esh-Shafiiut (rahimehullah) është ashtu siç kemi përmendur paraprakisht: se fundamenti për bidatin e qortueshëm është ajo që ska bazë në Sheriat të cilës mund ti referohemi  dhe ky është bidat në traditën e Sheriatit. Sa i përket bidatit të lavdërueshëm, atëherë kjo është ajo çka përputhet me Sunet  që do të thotë se ajo ka bazë në Sunet të cilës mund ti referohemi, dhe ky është bidat në kuptimin e vet gjuhësor e jo në kuptimin e vet sheriatik, për shkak të pajtueshmërisë së tij me Sunet.

Një thënie tjetër është transmetuar nga esh-Shafii e cila e shpjegon këtë, e kjo është: çështjet e reja të shpikura janë dy llojesh

Pra, çdo risi është devijim, e kundërta me atë në të cilën disa dëshirojnë që ju të besoni.
  Rapsodi :



> Me kete ide eshte edhe Imam Shafiu.


  Thënia e supozuar e Imam esh-Shafiut është një tjetër dredhi e përdorur nga njerëzit e bidatit të cilët përpiqen ti legalizojnë risitë e tyre në Fenë e plotë dhe të përsosur të Allahut.

Shejh Selim el-Hilali thotë, ata që përpiqen ti bëjnë risitë e mira dhe të pranueshme pohojnë se Imam esh-Shafii  Allahu e mëshiroftë  pajtohet me konceptin e risisë së mirë  dhe ata e kanë marrë atë me atë çka i është atribuar atij  Allahu e mëshiroftë atë  në lidhje me risitë: çështjet e shpikura janë dy llojesh: ajo që është e shpikur dhe është në kundërshtim me Librin, Sunetin, transmetimin, apo ixhmanë  kjo është risi e devijimit, dhe: ato gjëra të cilat shpiken dhe të cilat nuk e kundërshtojnë ndonjëren nga këto  kjo është novacion i cili sështë i qortueshëm. Umeri ka thënë në lidhje me namazin e natës në Ramazan: sa risi e mirë është kjo që do të thotë diçka e re që sështë prezentuar paraprakisht, e cila nëse bëhet nuk hedh poshtë asgjë që ka ekzistuar më parë. (Transmetuar nga el-Bejheki në Menakibush Shafii (1/469) nga er-Rebi ibn Sulejman. Unë them: zinxhiri i tij i transmetimit përmban Muhamed ibn Musa el-Fadlin dhe unë smund të gjej ndonjë biografi për të.)

Është transmetuar me fjalët: Risia është dy lojesh: risia e lavdërueshme dhe risia e qortueshme. Pra, çkado që pajtohet me Sunetin është e lavdërueshme, dhe çkado që e kundërshton Sunetin është e qortueshme, Dhe ai përdori si dëshmi thënien e Umerit (radiallahu anhhu)  në lidhje me namazin e natës në Ramazan: sa risi e mirë është kjo (Transmetuar mga Ebu Nuejm në Hiljetul Eulija (9/113) nga Hurmule ibn Jahja. Unë them: zinxhiri i tij i transmetimit përmban Abdullah ibn Muhamed el-Atshin, i cili është përmendur nga el-Hatib el-Bagdadi në Tarik-un e tij dhe nga es-Semani në el-Insab por ata nuk përmendin xherh (kritikë) apo tedil (lavdërim) për të.)

a) Thënia e Imam esh-Shafiut  edhe nëse është autentike  smund të përdoret që të kundërshtohet apo partikularizohet gjeneraliteti i hadithit të të Dërguarit të Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam), meqë vetë esh-Shafii  rahimehullah  është transmetuar nga studentët e tij të ketë thënë se thënia e një sahabiu të vetëm sështë dëshmi, dhe sështë obligative për ata pas tij që ta pasojnë atë (si në Tehrixh Furu ala el-Usul të ez-Zenxhenit (f.179) me kontrollimin e Muhamed Adib es-Salih, Muesetur Risale)

Dhe kjo është çka dijetari verifikues Ibnul-Kajim ka konfirmuar në Iilam el-Muekiin e tij (4/121-123)

Pra, si mund të jetë thënia e Imam esh-Shafiut dëshmi nëse thënia e një sahabiu sështë dëshmi?!

b) Si mund që esh-Shafii  Allahu e mëshiroftë  të jetë një prej atyre të cilët janë pajtuar me risitë e mira derisa ai e ka thënë thënien e famshme: kushdo që shpall diçka të mirë, ai e ka bërë atë pjesë të Sheriatit, dhe ai tha në Er-Risale (f.507), shpallja e gjërave si të mira (istihsan) është formë e ushtrimit të dëshirave.

Prandaj, kushdo që do ti shpjegojë fjalët e esh-Shafiut  Allahu e mëshiroftë  le ta bëjë këtë me rregullat dhe fundamentet e esh-Shafiut  gjë që kërkon të kuptuarit e parimeve të tija. Kjo është diçka e aplikushme në çdo degë të diturisë. Pra, ai që është injorant ndaj terminologjisë së specialistëve të tyre do të jetë injorant edhe ndaj domethënies së thënieve të tyre, dhe do ta shpjegojë gabimisht domethënien e tyre. Ja ku është një shembull që të tregojmë se çfarë mendojmë:

i) Fjala e dakorduar me dijetarët e hadithit do të thotë atë që është transmetuar nga Buhari dhe Muslim. Sidoqoftë, sipas Ebu Berakat Abdus Selam Ibn Tejmije, autori i Muntekel Ahbar, kjo do të thotë ajo që është transmetuar nga Ahmed, Buhari dhe Muslim. (el-Bida f.63-66)

Edhe sikur kjo thënie të ishte autentike, kuptimi i saj do të ishte i bidatit gjuhësor siç është thënë nga Ibn Rexheb.

----------


## Acid_Burn

Te gjithe e dime qe Resuli a.s i ka faluar teravijet 8 rekate dhe jo ne xhemat. Omeri r.a nga 8 i beri 20 dhe ne xhemate. Dy pyetje:

1 - A nuk eshte kjo risi ne fe??
2- Nese cdo risi ne fe te con ne humbje pse teravijet ne Qabe falen me xhemate dhe 20 rekate?

----------

